# STUNNING colt



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Alright please someone on here tell me you are looking for a new horse. This foal is STUNNING. A Friesian sport horse for a REALLY good price:shock:

Friesian Sport Horse- Pinto Dressage Prospect


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

oh wow I wish I was! :-( that colt is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

hes in my price rang but not the prospect I want.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thats the thing with paints. I find a lot of them gorgeous but they just stick out to much for me. I like the plainer more boring bays, chestnuts, blacks. To much bias going on in the ring to give myself more trouble.


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

very true. I like chestnuts, blacks and greys. I see way to many bay horses in show rings.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

english_rider144 said:


> very true. I like chestnuts, blacks and greys. I see way to many bay horses in show rings.


I agree. I used to adore chestnuts but my 3 horses were all chestnuts so I'm somewhat sick of them and bays I agree, to many. I used to like some greys but they are to hard to keep clean.


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

The horse I ride and free lease is a grey mare. very hard to keep clean.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Gah! I WANT him! He is stunning! I am not a big fan of paints, but i love his stocking and his little wings! They're not too bold.
He's a real mix of breeds too - TB, Arab, Friesian and Dutch WB. Very interesting, i'd like to see what he looks like in 4 years.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow! I want Tristan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish I lived near Cali!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Look at those legs.

My goodness that is REALLY REALLY cheap for a Friesian cross. I'm across the country or I'd be snatching him right up.

Hahaaha tiny little Friesian face! He's got a little bitty Friesian face in my opinion. At least in that photo. I just wanna snuggle him.

Too bad they don't mention the name of the sire. Sounds interesting.

GET 'em!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh wow, If I had a buyer for my horse, I would be VERY interested.


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

He is gorgeous! I LOVE angel wings!!!! I have a tattoo of angel wings on the back of my neck....aww I just realized his are kind of on the back of his neck too!

I don't want to spend a lot of money on a horse because I love to rescue but man I'm really liking him. I wanted a Friesian sometime down the road in my life.....

Why did you have to post him? lol!


----------



## Rusty is 2 cooll 4 u (Feb 16, 2009)

my lil colt looks like em'!........


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

He's so georgous!! I love the horses that stand out and I love Friesians so he's the perfect combo! Too bad I'm not looking for another horse.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

RAMONA?! He's in Ramona???
Gah! I want him! I think it's quite a drive from where I live but I think I'd be willing to do it for him!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The photo is really a selling photo because of how the colt is standing and presenting himself. Cobalt as laid back as he is does the exact same thing as soon as you take him outside.
He's a really cute looking foal and as someone else posted, a very good deal considering it's a friesian cross.


----------



## Draven (Feb 18, 2009)

How crazy I see this post on here. I have actually been talking back and forth with this lady about him and we're buying him! He has some good bloodlines and his sire is gorgeous! 

Man thats so crazy to see him on here!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Interesting*

I guess we will be expecting pictures then! when is he going to be arriving at your house?


----------



## Draven (Feb 18, 2009)

Cache I'm not 100% sure yet. We're on the east coast so I'm having a vet do a pre-purchase exam on him on Monday. Of course you can't tell much since he's still very young but I just want to make sure he's the horse in the pictures and everything, ya know? If all goes well on Monday we're hoping to have him here sometime in March. We have to get his Coggins done and everything before having him transported here. The owner sent me some other pictures of him and I swear he's just as gorgeous in them as he is in the picture on the ad!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Let's see those photos.


----------



## Draven (Feb 18, 2009)

Let me check with the owner first before posting them since they are her photos.


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

yay! do u live in cali too? ramona is just like 20min away from where im at


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

I LOVE him!! Hey, Dad, can I borrow 3,500?! Joke, joke. He is gorgeous. If we had the facilities I'd beg my parents - at least my Dad, Mom already wants him - to get him! He'd make an awesome stud.


----------



## Draven (Feb 18, 2009)

jiffers328 said:


> yay! do u live in cali too? ramona is just like 20min away from where im at


I don't I'm all the way across the country at the other coast! It's a long way but I fell in love with him when I first saw him!


----------

